# Will this Logitech Z506 Setup work?



## joeykeys (Sep 6, 2012)

I can't afford a true 5.1 Dolby Surround System so I've opted for the Logitech Z506 as it gives a 3D Surround Sound effect and apparently the sound is awesome for the 75w it has. I have a couple of questions on whether the setup I have in mind would work and whether there are any alternatives. First of all, I have a Macbook Pro(late 2011) and it doesn't have the necessary sound card to plug the speakers cables in to create the 5.1 sound so, I want to buy this Audio Dicoder and attach it to my Mac via this cable and plug the speakers cables into the three ports on the decoder. My first question is, would this Toslink cable fit into the regular 3.5mm port on my Mac and second, would this make the audio from my Mac 5.1 Surround Sound. My second query is whether I could plug a second toslink cable(the one that comes with the decoder) into my Xbox 360 and make the audio go 5.1?
Thank you, any and every answer is appreciated, oh and please keep it fairly basic as I am not very experienced. xD


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi there,

I don't think all that is needed, I have the Logitech X-540 5.1 surround sound, as above its matrixed into a 5.1, as it only requires the green,black,orange plugs.

But i have found out that it preforms the exact same with only the green plugged in, As in no difference whatsoever.


----------



## joeykeys (Sep 6, 2012)

I think that when you plug in the green cable it gives a stereo sound throughout all the speakers but I want surround sound. e.g.. in a shoot-em' up video game, I will hear bullets fly past me from the behind speaker, and in "Skyrim" for instance hear the dragons fly overhead. And the same for Music from my Macbook Pro, I want the different sounds to come from all the speakers, not basic stereo, that just blasts the same sound but from each speaker.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The manual for your mac should tell you want type cable to use for sending digital audio out from the sound card. It appears that it's a 3.5mm headphone type jack in which case all you'd need is a 3.5mm to RCA cable - you'd feed this into the CoX in of the converted you specified. But all of the 3.5mm cables I saw (on a very quick search) were 3.5mm to stereo - which may or may not work for you. 

If your mac outputs via optical then all you need is a male/male optical cable to go between the mac and the converter.


----------



## joeykeys (Sep 6, 2012)

I looked in the manual it doesn't say whether or not I could connect this type of Toslink into the 3.55m jack.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

post the question over in our mac section - maybe someone has solved it already.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If your only option is 3.5mm jack, then you won't get true surround audio. 3.5mm plugs are analog stereo (at least in all of the uses that I've encountered).

For digital output, you will need HDMI or you could use USB.


----------

